# "Rote Hacker": Cyber-Attacken aus China



## Newsfeed (14 Januar 2010)

Nach den Attacken auf Google und weitere US-Unternehmen rücken die Aktivitäten chinesischer Angreifer in den Mittelpunkt des Interesses. US-Vertreter vermuten die Regierung in Peking hinter den Angriffen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

